# Las Vegas to Hoover Dam



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm going to be in Vegas in mid July, and was wondering it a bike ride to Hoover dam is possible? I know it will be hot, I would plan for an early morning ride. But are the road and traffic conditions acceptable? Since airline fees are rediculous, I'll be renting a bike also. Are the rental bikes in the area good enough to make a 70 mile desert ride?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

oscar2 said:


> I'm going to be in Vegas in mid July, and was wondering it a bike ride to Hoover dam is possible? I know it will be hot, I would plan for an early morning ride. But are the road and traffic conditions acceptable? Since airline fees are rediculous, I'll be renting a bike also. Are the rental bikes in the area good enough to make a 70 mile desert ride?


There's a bike trail that runs most of (if not all) the way between Vegas and Boulder City. Check that out.


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks, I'll look into the trail. I was just planning on riding the road, but I'm sure the trail will be much safer if I can ride that most of the way.


----------



## hotshot (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahh... Vegas.....It depends on how you want to ride out to Hoover Damn. There is a really nice loop if you start over north on the 147 it will take you up over the mountain range..than back down to Lake Mead and you will ride along the lake on the 166 and you will come out at the visitor center on the south of the lake just where the 166 and 93 meet. Than you can try to ride the 93 over to the damn which is about 3 or 4 miles. The biggest problem is they are putting in the new bridge and traffic is a nightmare and there is NO shoulder to ride on at that point. Its a canyon and super tight and I would recommend not to ride that part if you really dont want to die...There is some old dirt train road/track if you want to try and take out at the visitor center...but you will still be about 1 mile out from the Damn. And again....you really really dont want to try to ride that last mile....you will understand when you get out there...

I would do the big loop get up to the 166 and 93 than turn and head back on 93 towards Vegas. You are looking about 60 to 65 miles...total..There is not much traffic at all out on the road around Lake Mead and a big shoulder...taking the 93 back into Vegas gets really busy....But the good part is Vegas has lots of bike lanes around the city....

You will need to take a camelbak and two big bottles of water. The only water points will be at the gas station before taking Lake Mead Blvd (147) over the moutain than maybe at the camp site over on the south side(have to ride down to the lake than back up to the road) and at the visitor center at the 166 and 93. 

Remember its freakin hot out there at even at 6am its still over 100 on most days. Its a really good ride...but really really be careful about the water..phone service is spotty on the side of the mountain...

Have fun.....google the area to see the streets that I talked about....


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info hotshot. 
That's the kind of info I was looking for except the bad traffic report. I was hoping to see the new bridge, but if it's unsafe to get to it, maybe I should just drive out, and rde a bike someplace else while I'm there.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

> ....But the good part is Vegas has lots of bike lanes around the city....


It does??? That's news to me and I've lived here for 15 years. I know the Clark County has the Clark County Standards which are pretty much accepted by everyone but clark County rarely follows their own standards. They should be called the Clark County Suggestions. They are developer friendly. That is why they are in the mess they are.


----------

